# Dumbo! :)



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I havn't taken very many pictures of Dumbo at all! I thought you might enjoy my stunning little VT Dumbo. His vase is 1.2 gallons, I am hoping to upgrade soon! But he's very healthy and happy, the big bubble nest proves it! I don't know why he only had 1 gill cover raised... oh well! Please enjoy.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's beautiful! There might be something wrong though if he's only flaring halfway like that.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww! What a cute little face! And his fins look very nice. The vases are really easy to clean, huh?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know sweeda, it was making me really worried! I'm gonn clean his tank again today, see if there's something wrong with the water. Thank you, I think he's so pretty!
Thanks Crys! His face is so cute and grumpy! And the vase is extremely easy to clean!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I love their little grumpy faces xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Me tooooo! Haha.  Grumpy butt bettas. LOL! I'm so glad i have a girl betta, she's the only one who isn't always grouchy looking. She's stinking adorable isntead!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I knoooow xD I really want a girl betta now.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, awww! You should totally get one!  Don't hold back if you see one that calls out to you.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw a little girl the day I got Midnight and almost got her, but she looked ill (color faded, stress stripes, sitting on bottom of cup, potential fin rot) so I didn't get her, especially after Midnight looked at me and flared. My only problem at this point in time is space, because the only place I feel comfortable having my fish is my room, and I have no room. The only place I could think to have a fish is a cubby hole in my desk, and it's not big enough for my typical 2.5 gal.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww! I cleared a big place on my dresser for my 2.5 gallon.  I love having my bettas in my room! But Dumbo lives in my mom's room. She works at home on the computer, so it's nice to have the company there! Awww, that poor lil girl betta! I want to get another girl, CT or HM. Sigh.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, having the company of bettas is always good  But really, I mostly keep them in my room because I'd feel so disjointed to the ones that weren't. And my room gets EXTREMELY hot, so they're always warm enough.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know right! My mom loves lil Dumbo. She doesn't like my obcession with bettas, but she likes the actual fish themselves that I have. And my mom's room is actually the warmest, which is good for Dumbo because he doesn't have a heater. Liberty has his light which gets nice and warm if he needs it, and Luna has a heater.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It's already warm enough in my room that they don't need a heater  Last time I checked the thermometer, it's 78 degrees.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

That temp is perfect! My house is 79 right now. So Dumbo and Bertie should be perfect too! Luna's tank is probably 78 steady, I don't know for sure though because that is at my dads house.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Just to add about the gill cover-

My boy Alle came from an awful cup in Wallyworld (gack) and nearly died from ammonia poisoning and burns. It ruined his right gill cover and hurt the gill, too. He cant and wont flare it out :c Just a thought- it might be from damage D:

(Alle's case is a bit extreme, but its a trauma thing sometimes!)


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmm... well, Dumbo rarely flares, he just did for the pics... his condition wasn't the best when I got him though. His tail was much smaller, and his cup was gross... but I have seen him flare both covers before! Huh. Well, I cleaned his tank 100% today, Bertie's too! And my minibow got a 100% tuesday.  Ah, it's nice knowing all of the the tanks are clean!  Thanks pew!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww cute! I love his face, it's not a typical blue VT coloring, usually they have black heads. Very cute!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know! His head is a rusty brown!  And his blue is reeeeeally purple in the right light. Purple is my favoritest color!  So of course I had to get him! Thanks, I'm glad you like him!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

My fishies are lucky; they get to appreciate the hot weather. I, on the other hand, am cooking  and it's only to get worse where I live from here on out. And the 78 was for their water; it's prolly 80-something in my room.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ew, that's stifling! Haha. But at least your fish are happy!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It's better now that the sun's gone down xD And I measured the cubby in my desk I could potentially put a tank in, and it has enough room for 2.6 gal, but that would be a tank that fits perfectly inside of it... so, DIY project?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Sure, go for it! Believe me, you'll never know what you were missing out on until you get a spunky little girl betta!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, I know xD My dad would prolly be game for getting to build a tank with me


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

That would be really cool!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I looked it up, and it seems really hard to make one suitable for a fish... so, maybe see who does custom aquariums in my area?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Good idea! Or you could just get a slightly smaller 2 gallon. Those are fine too! And you can get a cylindrical one, so you have more room.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd definitely have to look around


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Cooool though!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup, and it would still displace some of my junk, but no biggie.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, yes. Displace the junk! Hehe.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Displace it! Displace it, I say!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, yes yes!  Hehe. I'm about to do a 30% water change for Luna and give her a snack and try to clean her sand a bit... wish me luck!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooh good luck with the sand! Tell me how it works.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Luna is happy!  Cleaning the sand wasn't much fun, kinda just spread everything around. Wah!  But I did the water change and I got SOME out, so that's good.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

KK  I wanted to know how it worked with cleaning sand instead of gravel. And I love how fishies always seem to perk up after a water change!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Luna is always perky, but now she's just being a spunky goofball.  Haha!  I am not missing the gravel, though. The sand looks so nice!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Especially with the spongebob thing xD you could draw some spongebob-style flowers on the outside of the tank, if you wanted.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like fun! I want a background picture for the tank... argh, I spend all of my money on fish! Granted, there isn't a single other thing I want and I'm just a kid, but it's driving my parents crazy! Haha.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I know the feeling xD You could prolly make one really easily with scrapbooking paper and pictures online, and get it laminated. Or draw it if you're good at drawing (I'm not)


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

this is the dumbo you r talkin about! hes so cute! hahahah, i love the vase by the way


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm no good at drawing, Crys! Haha. Doodling, I rule. Real drawing... nah. 
Yes, that's my Dumbo! My least talked about betta on the forum. Poor thing! He's so gorgeous, I feel bad that I don't bring him up more, but he lives in my moms room and I only see him for feedings and water changes.  I like the vase too! It is big!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, vases are pretty and easy to clean, as long as they're big enough. Which yours is


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

hahahahaha, i wish i had vases lying around my house. they look great and easy to clean? LOL, that would be paradise for my fishy, hahahaha.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know, they are very easy to clean! And yay, it's big enough! Thanks for your approval. 
You can get enormous 1 gallon and up size vases at the dollar store. You should look there, they have loads!  Great for QT or in my case, tanks!  I love Dumbo's home, especially the plant. It's so neat!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

My mom has a huge glass vase. Too tall for bettas, sadly  So she's going to make it into a snail habitat.
And I bed your mom likes having a fishy buddy so close to her xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, cool! Snails! And yeah, she does! She laughs at the fish sometimes though, because when she types at her computer he spazzes out from the "earthquake" the typing makes. He gets all hyper and gives her the please stop look.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, poor guy xD Mine get to put up with me playing Nightwish, but then, Nightwish is n awesome band.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Sometimes if I go somewhere for the day at my house, I'll leave a CD or radio playing quietly for Luna... I doubt she hears it, but I think little acts of insignificant kindness do the world a lot of good.  I love music! Bettas should too. LOL. It'll be just my luck though to have a punk emo loving betta when I play Taylor Swift or Jessica Simpson. LOL.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL I listen to different types of music, luckily for them. Nightwish is just what I play most


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Neato! Haha.  Music rulz.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

True. So very, very true. I also like classical type stuff, cuz I play in a string orchestra. Speaking of which... grr, stupid homework.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

AWESOME, an orchestra?? I play piano!  I've been playing for 3 years, it's the best!  I love pianists, my fave is Steven Cravis.  Wow, this thread got off topic!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It did xD This is my fourth year playing the Viola. I miss my old teacher, though  My new one isn't nearly as entertaining or nice. My old teacher... oh, fond memories of him trying to get us to play in tune whilst he was conducting. He attempted to hit a high note with his voice, we all were laughing too hard to keep playing. "Why'd you all stop playing?"


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, awww! My piano teacher has to stop lessons soon, she's getting married. Sigh. But I'll be okay on my own, I have books and things.  I love music. Woo!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I need to start preparing a solo  And practice more. I want to be in at least second desk next year.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd be terrified of being in an orchestra, I'm shy in front of crowds. LOL. I should practice my piano more, but my back is awful. So sore all the time! Especially on shoulder. Sigh.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

So am I, but that's the great thing about an orchestra - you're all together, and your sound is only part of the whole thing. Besides, where I sit, no one notices me anyway xD


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

What a flare! Such a cutie.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha! Yes, exactly! I love the harmony. 
Thanks Jupiter! I don't know why he was only half open... He's such a pretty betta!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It's such a great feeling to be amidst a song - like, among it, not just listening from fifteen feet away. In the middle of all of the different sounds, and feeling yourself in sync with everyone. There's just this deep feeling of concentration, like you're meditating.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I wish I knew what that was like! I love overwhelming beauty in any form. Music, color, nature.  Bettas. Haha! Have to add that of course.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It's fantastic. I'm actually thinking of being in a professional orchestra when I get older.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Soooo cool! I think I'll just use my musical abilities for fun and boring rainy days.  What instrument(s) do you play? Sorry if you already said, I forgot?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Viola xD I could play violin though, because they're fairly similar. And I am one of few that started off as a viola, and didn't switch from another instrument.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, neat!  I love violin. Tried to take lessons ages ago, but the teacher was soooooo mean. Grrr.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, some music teachers can be sort of... strict? Yikes, that reminds me of a substitute we had a few times in middle school.
"Do a double-octave D-Major scale!"
"But we don' know what that is!"
"You're learning!" 
That was an actual conversation, by the way 0___0


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know what a double octave scale is? D major I can do.  What a meanie teacher. Haha!
Dumbo started making a bubble nest this morning!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I know what is it now, but at the time NONE of us did! It was crazy!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, bet that sounded like a bunch of messy noise!  Haha. My brother has a form of autism called aspergers, right? Well, he's obcessed with fantasia right now. He watches it all the time, and then tries to learn the songs on the piano by ear. Figuring out songs by ear on the piano is really cool, I'm learning how to do that! But playing an orchestral piece on the piano... grrr. Just not sounding nice.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL too many parts I guess...


----------



## Jaifish (Mar 21, 2011)

*Newbie needs help!*

Good morning. Im new to fish and to this forum. How do I post a question without replying to a thread??? Icon somewhere I can't find? THanks!:roll:


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I think it's more the fact that he plays only the main music. The up front, bold, hear me music. The background is the best part for me! It's so quiet and pretty... and he always plays the darkest music! Ugh, he plays so deep and low on the piano, roar! 
I think I should make a thread about Liberty... he's just so slow lately! So chill. He just rests on the bottom most of the time. I think he's bored. I've only had him 8.5 months, he can't be old-old yet! And he's not sick. I'd know if he was. He just seems tired all the time! Grrr...
Hello, welcome to the forum!  Click on any section on the main page. For example, illnesses and emergencys. You'll see the main top bar and an ad, then under it in the left corner you'll see a button titled new thread. CLick there!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

*More Pics of Dumbo! *

Just took these.  Hope you like them!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

What a grumpy little face <3 The coloring on his head is very unique. I like it.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, he is my grumpiest betta! And I know, it's my favorite part about him! Most bettas have a black head, especially VT's. His is a rusty brown! I also chose him because he has half a mask on his face, yay! And he was such a pretty blue, with only a tiny bit of red wash on the bottom of his anal fins and a strip on his ventrals. And his fins are huge! He's sitting next to me right now, swimming around.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww  He has a mask? He's like the phantom of the opera!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, I wish I could go back in time to see one of Shakespeare's plays with all of the gorgeous masks. Sigh! LOL. Yeah, he does, his scales stay blue for a while on his cheeks.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, it would be pretty incredible. Maybe at the globe theater, before it burned down?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yup yup! Haha. Darn, now I wish I'd named him Shakespeare! LOL. Oh well.  Right now, Liberty and Dumbo are having a flare off. Bertie's perked right up now, back to his ole spunky self. He was probably just really bored!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Today we were taking notes on Shakespeare for english, and i called him shakingspeare


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, wow. Silly. Haha! That man was such a genius with words, it's creepy! LOL.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, the notes were boring and mostly info that we will never need, so I didn't take it very seriously.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

True, true. And I'm learning about square roots and awful math in school right now! I'm like "when will I ever use this?"


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha, try honors geometry, where you have to find things like sines and cosines. You'll really be wondering when the heck you'll be using it


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ew, sounds awful! Gross!  I'm happy to be maintaining an A- in my math course right now, yippy!  I don't like math, but I'm good at it. It's usually the otehr way around...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Luckily, what we're doing now isn't that had xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Well THAT'S good. Haha! I don't even wanna know what those things are.  Why stuff your head full of useless knowledge when you can spend your time learning much more interesting and useful things somewhere else?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

^I agree. Now take your idea up to whoever controls curriculum in this country.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmm... indirectly, doesn't that lead to Obama? LOL. I doubt I could convince him to do anything. I'm a republican... he'd probably be biased and say "I had a public education and, uh, I use every single thing that I learned so, uh, I don't think we need to go through the hassle of, uh, changing all of that." Or something.  LOL. I think I'll just let it go in one ear and out the other when I come to it. Yeah, I like that plan!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah, why not. Memorize it for a test, forget it a week later. That's how we roll.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Amen to that! Hahaha.  Bleh, school.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't mind it, but some things I could do without  Mostly irritating people.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooooh, I know. Drama, bullies, jerks. Grrrr... Haha! I hate all of that. I just stay smart and straight and do my homework and never get in trouble. LOL.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I know xD or when teachers ask you how to do something and you honestly don't have a clue how, and then you just look like an idiot.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

OH, that's the worst!!! In 6th grade, I was in advanced classes, right? Well, my science teacher used to be a doctor. Pediatrist. But we had to call her Dr. Woodworth isntead of Mrs. We seriously worked out of college science textbooks! These books had lists of colleges they were used at! I was 12! One time, when I asked her a question about a homework assignment I'd turned in but she had given me a zero, she said "You figure it out." Worst teacher ever. Surprised I ended the year with an A-B honor roll with her.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow. teachers are there to teach. It would be one thing if it is was extremely obvious, but I doubt it was.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Another crazy thing about her... she made these powerpoints, right? About everything! And she didn't simplify the terms for young kids fresh outta elementary school. No, she used the same ole big doctor college terms. I had to do her homework with a dictionary next to me every single night! 
I'm confused... what's not obvious?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

what you did wrong on the homework  And that's just ridiculous. Did any parents complain?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Parents complained loads of times, and the kids did too... and IK about the HW thing! Ugh, she gave me zeros on loads of stuff I turned in! I'd cry to my parents and they'd call, and she'd be like "Oh, she did turn that in? OH, look, here it is! Sorry!" UGH. My dad is a doctor, and he thought she was a great teacher, he was really impressed by my notes. I was like "dad, that because you know what all of these words mean and I took these notes myself from textbooks!" Grrr... hated her.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm lucky enough to only have had a few subs that i really disliked. My teachers in eighth grade were really... incompetant, I guess? But they were ok, and I had a lot of fun in their classes. I learned what I needed to go on to high school  The worst had to be my science teacher, who was so biased against evolution it wasn't even funny. Well, in retrospect, yeah it was. Still, teachers should deffinitely at least try to remain neutral.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a fifth grade teacher that made our class watch a movie then she assigned topics from the movie to everyone THEN we had to do a full blown research paper on it, complete with a title page, index, and footnote and we had to have 5 sources. s. And THEN, we had to do a presentation to the class and have everything written up on notecards! It was the only thing that old bag ever gave me an A on.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

WOWZA dramaqueen! That's awful! Gr, teachers. Well, my teacher made my whole class answer every single question in 3 txtbooks. There were about 15 chapters with 5 questions each, and we had to answer every one. In 3 txtbooks. In 1 week. AWFUL. I'm homeschooled now, wheeeee!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, public school certainly has its good and bad points... I mean, I love the social aspect of getting to be around a ton of people and do different things, but I hate having to deal with... less than favorable people. It's the worst when teachers assign groups and I get stuck with a bunch of people I don't want to associate with. People I don't know are fine, but when they're even nasty to their friends? How am I supposed to fare?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

AMEN TO THAT! Haha, so annoying. Gr!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol but it is fun to watch people. Especially when there are cute guys


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> He's beautiful! There might be something wrong though if he's only flaring halfway like that.


Actually nothing is wrong with him, i had a betta that used to flare like that. Its just a deformity that happened when they are young.

for example look at mine:


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah, gotta love the cute guys. Mmhmm. LOL, who am I kidding, I'm 13! Mmuuahahaha.
Wow, really? I spent all this time freaking out, changing his water a gazillion times... thank you! Yes, it looks exactly like that, his gill... poor baby Dumbo, deformed. I made a thread about it, everyone said it was the water. I've been changing it loads of times now, and he still does it. Thank you!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Ah, gotta love the cute guys. Mmhmm. LOL, who am I kidding, I'm 13! Mmuuahahaha.
> Wow, really? I spent all this time freaking out, changing his water a gazillion times... thank you! Yes, it looks exactly like that, his gill... poor baby Dumbo, deformed. I made a thread about it, everyone said it was the water. I've been changing it loads of times now, and he still does it. Thank you!


No no no listen your male that has a half flare, is perfectly healthy. and changing the water constantly will stress him to death. So with a 1.5 gallon tank/aquarium should only be having 1-2 water changes every week.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

*Sigh of relief* thank you!  I do 50% partials every single day, so I'm sure he's fine. Thank you! Wow, the betta in your avi is gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> *Sigh of relief* thank you!  I do 50% partials every single day, so I'm sure he's fine. Thank you! Wow, the betta in your avi is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------

